

Google Compute Engine - sendtopms
https://cloud.google.com/newsletter/archive/2013/4

======
sendtopms
It is disappointing compare to Amazon EC. EC2 is available and we are using it
right now. Google is there in some corner, it allows only Gold support
customers and all these news letter is waste of time....

